# error al autmontar usb stick con ntfs (cerrado)

## Hefistion

Estoy intentando montar un usb stick que tiene ntfs como fs bajo kde 3.5.9, para ello instale pmount y ntfs3g

siguiendo la siguiente guía:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/NTFS-3G

Al pinchar el usb se levanta una ventana pidiendo la opción que quiero realizar sobre el usb, al elegir "Abrir en una ventana nueva" me lanza el siguiente error "TODO: have to relink exta options" sin montar la unidad

Lo curioso es que al instalar ntfs-3g no me pide como dependencia sys-fs/fuse, instala solo ntfs3g, aun asi he instalado sys-fs/fuse

He probado también como root y me da el mismo error

salu2 y graciasLast edited by Hefistion on Mon Aug 25, 2008 10:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coghan

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> Estoy intentando montar un usb stick que tiene ntfs como fs bajo kde 3.5.9, para ello instale pmount y ntfs3g
> 
> siguiendo la siguiente guía:
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/NTFS-3G
> ...

 

No conozco como usa KDE el montaje de dispositivos, suelo usar aplicaciones sueltas de kde pero no su entorno, de todas formas para descartar si has instalado bien ntfs3g prueba en línea de comandos si puedes montar el disco:

```
mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
```

 *Quote:*   

> Lo curioso es que al instalar ntfs-3g no me pide como dependencia sys-fs/fuse, instala solo ntfs3g, aun asi he instalado sys-fs/fuse
> 
> He probado también como root y me da el mismo error

 

Es que realmente no necesita esta dependencia, la única es sys-apps/hal y según en que versiones de ntfs3g instales. Puede ser un punto a mirar.

fuse solo es requerido por sys-fs/ntfsprogs

----------

## Hefistion

Gracias por responder, si utilizo ntfs3g por linea de comando lo monta perfectamente, es un problema con kde   :Sad: 

Lo de fuse era porque lo ponía en el wiki por eso me extrañaba que no me lo pidiera como dependencia.

He desinstalado pmount , de modo que kdekioslaves lo he vuelto a reinstalar con la USE=hal que ya tenia, el usuario pertenece al grupo plugdev pero sigue dándome el mismo error.

salu2

----------

## Coghan

En el mismo manual que estás siguiendo hablan sobre este tema, prueba si esto aún es válido porque las versiones ahora son más actuales:

 *http://gentoo-wiki.com/NTFS-3G#Adding_.2Fsbin.2Fmount.ntfs_is_more_easier_.28hal-0.5.9.1_or_later.29 wrote:*   

> Adding /sbin/mount.ntfs is more easier (hal-0.5.9.1 or later)
> 
> Just adding a mount.ntfs file makes the mount use ntfs-3g rather than the kernel ntfs
> 
> You can also make youself a nice little script to pass extra options to the mount command when mounting an NTFS fs. (i actually like the force command  ) /sbin/mount.ntfs.sh
> ...

 

----------

## Hefistion

también probe eso, de hecho probe todas las posibles soluciones que dicen el wiki, incluso la de crear el enlace simbólico a mount.ntfs

Seguiré investigando, 

gracias

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> Gracias por responder, si utilizo ntfs3g por linea de comando lo monta perfectamente, es un problema con kde  
> 
> Lo de fuse era porque lo ponía en el wiki por eso me extrañaba que no me lo pidiera como dependencia.
> 
> He desinstalado pmount , de modo que kdekioslaves lo he vuelto a reinstalar con la USE=hal que ya tenia, el usuario pertenece al grupo plugdev pero sigue dándome el mismo error.
> ...

 

yo diria que es un problema con el fstab....

edita el /etc/fstab.. algo tenes mal en la linea del usb... tube el mismo prblema con el dvd y lo solucione en el fstab

----------

## Hefistion

Los dvds los monta bien y no tengo ninguna entrada en el fstab, las entradas al fstab lo hace de forma automatica segun añado dispositivos

salu2

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Lo de fuse era porque lo ponía en el wiki por eso me extrañaba que no me lo pidiera como dependencia.

 

eso mismo me pregunté una vez y resulta que :

 *https://bugs.gentoo.org/207120 wrote:*   

> It uses its internal fuse-lite library, which will be tested and supported on
> 
> Linux better than upstream fuse that have many issues.

 

osea, desde la versión ntfs3g-1.2129 ya no hace falta tener fuse  :Wink: 

por tu problemilla, ni idea la verdad, no uso kde. 

saluetes

----------

## johpunk

a mi para que me monte de forma automatica mi pendrive instale el ntfs-3g gnome-volume-manager y puse en mi USE automount  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Coghan

¿Le tienes activado el USE suid a ntfs3g?, esto es necesario para poder montar como usuario.

----------

## Hefistion

Muchas gracias por las ideas, no puse suid a ntfs3g poruqe lo probe como administrador desde kde y daba el mismo error, de todas formas probare a ponerla y os comento algo

salu2

----------

## Hefistion

bueno, pues sigo igual, aplique la USE suid a ntfs3g y el mismo error. Seguiré investigando.

Gracias por la ayuda. Salu2

----------

## Coghan

Por más vueltas que le doy siempre acabo en hal y pmount, ¿que te dice si lanzas en consola:?

```
pmount-hal /dev/yourdevice
```

----------

## Hefistion

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Por más vueltas que le doy siempre acabo en hal y pmount, ¿que te dice si lanzas en consola:?
> 
> ```
> pmount-hal /dev/yourdevice
> ```
> ...

 

Pues me da el siguiente error 

```
nederland-desktop ~ # pmount /dev/sdc1

Error: device /dev/sdc1 is not removable

```

sin embargo, ese mismo usb lo pincho en un portatil que tengo con ubuntu y lo monta sin problemas   :Sad:   :Sad: 

salu2 y gracias

----------

## Coghan

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> Pues me da el siguiente error 
> 
> ```
> nederland-desktop ~ # pmount /dev/sdc1
> 
> ...

 

Me suena a que /dev/sdc1 lo tienes en el el /etc/fstab y no debería.

Por otro lado revisa las reglas udev en /etc/udev/rules.d por si hay algo extraño.

----------

## Hefistion

 *el gato wrote:*   

> Ayer apliqué las tres soluciones  propuestas en la wiki y ninguna me funcionó.
> 
> Entonces revisé el fichero emerge.log para ver que paquete de los últimos que había actualizado podría influir y udev había sido actualizado a la versión 124-r1. He vuelto a la versión 119 y todo ha vuelto a funcionar con normalidad. Por mi parte he enmascarado esta versión de udev.
> 
> Saludos.

 

Solucionado con esto, gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda

salu2

----------

## Coghan

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

>  *el gato wrote:*   Ayer apliqué las tres soluciones  propuestas en la wiki y ninguna me funcionó.
> 
> Entonces revisé el fichero emerge.log para ver que paquete de los últimos que había actualizado podría influir y udev había sido actualizado a la versión 124-r1. He vuelto a la versión 119 y todo ha vuelto a funcionar con normalidad. Por mi parte he enmascarado esta versión de udev.
> 
> Saludos. 
> ...

 

Si esto es correcto puede que hayas encontrado algún bug, pero por lo que leo en los foros ingleses mas bien parece que el cambio de versión de udev también requiere de algún cambio en la configuración del kernel.

----------

